# A Picture Needing No Caption



## Guest

Shot recently at the Seafarer's Memorial in Homer, Alaska:


----------



## fish-tx

An amazing picture...


----------



## kim e cooper

Beautiful, God Bless U.s.a.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY

Strong & sharp


----------



## haparks

awsome


----------



## baylvr

Breathtaking!!!


----------



## waypoint

Do you have a link to this picture that's bigger. I would love to use this as my wallpaper.


----------



## callsignsleepy

wow, i have a tattoo that looks similar to that!! great pic


----------



## ssmarinaman

very, very nice,, stand strong and never fade. thanks for posting it


----------



## navyboy

And thats what makes me feel full of pride and gald to of served for this awesome country of ours!


----------



## Bocephus

Beautiful picture, and it's time for that flag to be replaced.


----------

